# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Met myself in a dream

## apurtell

I had a lucid dream about a year ago (maybe) where I met myself.  I was just wondering if this has happened to anyone else before and what they thought of it.  I'm upset because I can't find the paper I wrote it all down on, but I remember the specifics.  Long story short I was walking on a path lit by the moon (it was dark), and at this point it was just a regular dream.  After a few moments I was walking down that same path again and noticed there were footprints in the dirt.  I realized I had just been down this path and the footprints were mine so I must be ahead somewhere (now realize that I'm dreaming).  I went around the corner and saw a silhouette in the opening of an old barn and new it was me.  I called out to myself and she came running at me and caught me up in a big hug.  I asked if it was me and she said yes in my voice.  We didn't talk, we just laid down in the grass and looked at the stars together.  She had her head on my shoulder and I was playing with her hair (I play with my hair a lot and I often wish people would do it for me because it feels nice so I knew she would like it).  I could feel the grass under my body, the wind against my skin, and feel her next to me.  The stars were so intensely bright and beautiful that I wanted to stay but I knew I was going to wake up soon.  I had just woken up and hit my alarm so I knew I had 10 minutes before it would go off again and I didn't know how much time had gone by (I really had just hit my alarm and fallen back to sleep and entered this dream).  I sat her up to say goodbye.  I didn't want to just vanish with no explanation.  I saw she had a cast on her arm (not sure which one now...wish I had my notes).  I started to tell her that I was going to have to go soon, and she said she didn't want me to.  My alarm went off and I had to leave without speaking to her further.  
The dream just felt so wonderful.  I felt no need to speak, it was just nice being with myself and looking at the stars.  Is this weird?  It felt so natural and so unbelievably real.  I was able to revisit myself at that same location in a later lucid dream (after many, many tries), but that's another story.  
Has anybody else had this happen to them?  If so, what was your experience and what did it mean for you?

----------


## blackbirdrising

I did, 12 years ago I met myself in a dream. It was daylight, sun shining. In a wheat field with one tree in the middle of the field (the tree I've seen a few times, it always represents family to me).  We did talk. She smiled a lot, said that better things were coming, that I was going to be free of my abusive husband one day, that I would live to be in my 70's, and that I would end up happy, in a way that no one would ever expect. The "me" in the dream was confident, healthy, thin, strong, outgoing - everything that I was not at the time of the dream. Later on someone said I met my higher self. Maybe. I think I met my _future_ self, to give me encouragement when I needed it most.

----------


## Sensei

I became lucid once because I saw myself. I had been laying in bed and my wife asked me a question. I tried to answer, but she didn't answer. A different me answered. I looked up and he had an evil smile. So I grabbed him and through him to the ground. Getting ready to destroy this dude. I then realized that it must be a dream. I got up and left.

----------


## yobflow

I've seen myself from a third person perspective once but it was more like I was watching a movie. Unfortunatley I was murdered seconds after seeing myself. 

But this sounds like a very pleasant dream.

----------


## apurtell

Blackbirdrising: That sounds like a very positive experience for you.  Since it was 12 years ago, did things pan out the way that she said it would?  It would be good to hear you're in that better place now  :smiley:  
I wondered if it might be a "higher self" or subconscious or something, but after my second visit to myself I wasn't so sure.  I went back to that barn and it ended up being her house.  Her family was very disappointed to see me, they were hoping I wouldn't come back.  She was very happy to see me, but she looked really unhappy.  She just seemed kind of stuffy and depressed.  They clearly had a lot of money (which I don't), and although she was old enough to make her own decisions, her family had a pretty tight hold on what she could do.  We went out to an outbuilding on her property to talk and I asked her if she wanted kids.  I'm very indecisive, so I wanted to know what my other self thought of this idea (my husband and I are back and forth about it).  Anyway, she looked upset that I asked her.  She said no she didn't want kids and she was surprised that I was even considering it.  I woke up before I could finish the conversation, and there are so many things I wish I could have asked her, but she seemed nothing like me.  It had a completely different feel from my 1st visit.  Maybe it wasn't the same place after all, or maybe it doesn't have the meaning/advice I was hoping for.  Maybe it was even trying to tell me something I just wasn't ready to hear, I have no idea.  I only asked her that question because I had a lucid dream that I met my unborn daughter and she was upset that she hadn't been born yet.  It was one of my most vivid lucid dreams (along with the one where I met myself) I've ever had.  I knew she was going to "run away" to be born from somebody else (somehow I knew it was my cousin).  It made me sad but I knew that no matter what happened it would be ok; there are no rules, whatever happens just happens more or less.  She got on a bus and left.  We had been sitting on swings and I could feel the metal under my fingers and see our foot marks in the sand under the swings.  I could smell the leaves from the trees (it was autumn), and all the leaves were different colors.  Very real!  Anyway, the strange thing is that my mother told me my cousin was pregnant not long after that (I had told her about my dream).  Coincidence?  Very possible, but who knows.  She actually lost the baby that time and I felt really bad for her.  I went to a psychic for fun once and she told me that my unborn child was waiting impatiently for me.  That it had decided to go to somebody else but then changed its mind.  Spooky!  That's why I didn't want to hear what my other self said to me.  
My posts are always so long!  I'm so sorry!  I was just excited to hear your story and kept rambling about mine.  
Good luck with everything!

----------


## apurtell

The other two experiences posted sound unsettling.  Watching yourself murdered had to be pretty crazy!  I once dreamed that I was holding the hand of a person in a casket because they were afraid and dying (their hands were only poking out holes in the top of the casket).  After a few moments I realized it was me in the casket and it freaked me out!  That was a long time ago and not a lucid dream.

BrandonBoss: I hope the dream got better after you walked away.  If I read that right, your wife turned into an evil you?  I think I would have thrown it too!!  I guess it at least let you know you were dreaming so you could move on to better things  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Yeah. I just ignored it and it went away. I used the cusp method. Nothing can exist in the dream plain without your attention (he says it a lot better than me  :tongue2: ). I do not subscribe 100% to that belief, but it helps me when I want something to disappear. Yeah. I just went outside and explored. That was the morning that I had 6 LDs. Very fun. :tongue2:

----------


## apurtell

I'm just starting to get back into LD's.  I was doing pretty well with them but then got bored because I couldn't do anything in them.  I know it's my own personal block holding me back from having any fun, but I couldn't find anybody or go anywhere and I'd just sit there bored waiting to wake up.  It made for a long night!  I tried last night and nothing happened, but it was always random for me anyway; I could never be sure it was going to happen.  I'm hoping this site will help give suggestions to get past my "block" and have fun again  :tongue2:  
What techniques do you use to induce LD's?

----------


## Sensei

Yeah, I am more of an adventure type, but I had kind of the same problem this morning. I had about 9 FAs and in like 5 I became lucid, but I couldn't think straight so I just wandered around trying to get out of the house. (since FA is just a scene change, this only counts as 1 LD though). I need to get on the internet or a TV and then teleport out of there the easy way.

I use whatever the situation calls for. I would recommend starting with one that works well over time, that is DILD/MILD. Doing RCs throughout the day and getting enough sleep at night with a mantra for either getting better dreams, more dreams, or lucid dreams. Always maximize the amount of good sleep you get, as well as dreams. I would do this for a month while researching another method. When you have thoroughly researched a method, try that for a month. If a method doesn't help you -get you more dreams or more lucid dreams- then don't worry about it and go back later. You should write down your experiences and amount of dreams, amount of lucid dreams, amount of vivid dreams, and what caused them. This should get you an idea of what works for you.  :smiley:  It is a lot of work, but it is soooo fun. I would recommend doing visualization as well. This is all my opinion though. I have only been at it for a little over 6 months. I have just been keeping track of what works for me.

----------


## blackbirdrising

> Blackbirdrising: That sounds like a very positive experience for you.  Since it was 12 years ago, did things pan out the way that she said it would?  It would be good to hear you're in that better place now



YES  :smiley:  I got out of that marriage in 2011!  (After 17 years, not unscathed but alive and well). I've since regained a lot of my self confidence back, lost some weight, but most importantly, recovered my health. I feel so strong now, now that I'm able to take care of myself - my health problems were brushed under the rug for almost two decades. And I'm very happy - I was reunited in 2011 with my high school best friend/lover Adam after two decades of not being able to be in contact with each other, due to my ex-husband being a control freak of the worst order - Adam is someone no one ever expected for me to fall in love with, because he was the "bad boy" of the neighborhood 25 years ago, when we were growing up.  And yet my mother always saw the good in him, she trusted him with me when she didn't even trust the sweetest neighborhood boy - she knew his heart even back then, and saw him with non-judgmental eyes. I remember when I told my mother that Adam and me had found each other again, two years ago, she got on her knees and thanked God, and cried because she knew I would be safe. He grew up to be the truest, bravest man I've ever known, and he treats me like a queen, he's very hard working, honest, reliable, and would give the shirt off of his back to help anyone he loves.  We take good care of each other, and we cherish every day, because our days are limited. We feel the autumn chill of aging....

I'm a Country/Blues/Rock/Folk singer/songwriter now, half of a duet, with Adam on guitar/harmonica/banjo/lead tenor vocals - a far stretch from being forced to be the quiet Muslim wife who had to wear no jewelry, long conservative clothing, no open toed shoes, walk a step behind with my eyes cast down, and remain silent when we went out or when people came over.  No more shame, no more bruises, thank God - and I do every waking moment.  I had to relearn how to be independent, smile, bust out laughing, walk proudly, and not be afraid of being noticed. Adam is the love of my whole life.... we just had to be apart, for a very long time -  20 years.

----------


## lonewolf101

I feel like your dream reinforce the idea that everybody is looking for somebody else to understand. you said you didnt even have to talk, and it felt so natural. that means you feel totally comfy with yourself

----------

